# Προσφωνήσεις των δύο φύλων



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2015)

Πώς το λέμε αυτό που στα ελληνικά υπάρχουν 100 τρόποι να φωνάξεις έναν άντρα, ανάλογα την ηλικία σου και την δική του, αλλά ελάχιστοι τρόποι να φωνάξεις μια γυναίκα και να μην ακουστεί προβλητικό; Θυμίζω μερικές προσφωνήσεις: παλικάρι, παλίκαρε, μεγάλε, φίλε, φιλαράκι, αρχηγέ, άρχοντα, ψηλέ, όμορφε, κούκλε, λεβέντη, παίδαρε, μικρέ και νεαρέ (αν σας χωρίζουν αρκετά χρόνια).

Αντιθέτως, στις γυναίκες ακούγονται προσβλητικά τα κούκλα, μανάρι, γλύκα κτλ.


----------



## Themis (May 5, 2015)

Φαίνεται πως μιλάς για προσφωνήσεις που φανερώνουν φιλική διάθεση ή οικειότητα. Για τις γυναίκες νομίζω ότι στέκουν, κατά περίπτωση, το _κοπέλα *μου*_ και το _μανάρι *μου*_, αλλά υπάρχει βέβαια και το παντός καιρού, εδάφους και φύλου _παιδί μου._ Θα περιμένω όμως να σχολιάσει καμιά _κοπελιά_


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2015)

Εδώ υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο «κυρία» και το «κυρία μου»...


----------



## Alexandra (May 5, 2015)

nickel said:


> Εδώ υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο «κυρία» και το «κυρία μου»...


Και το «κυρά μου»...


----------



## azimuthios (May 5, 2015)

Δεσποινίς, Δεσποσύνη (σε συγκεκριμένο περικείμενο), Χρυσή μου, καλή μου και πιο οικεία (μωρό μου, λατρεία μου, αγάπη μου) και φυσικά (τζουτζούκα μου, χελωνάκι μου, μελισσούλα, αρκουδάκι μου, λουκουμάκι μου ή ό,τι άλλο ζώο ή γλυκό λέει ο καθένας στο ταίρι του). 

Χθες φώναξα μια σερβιτόρα "Κοπελιά!"


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> Δεσποινίς, Δεσποσύνη (σε συγκεκριμένο περικείμενο), Χρυσή μου, καλή μου και πιο οικεία (μωρό μου, λατρεία μου, αγάπη μου) και φυσικά (τζουτζούκα μου, χελωνάκι μου, μελισσούλα, αρκουδάκι μου, λουκουμάκι μου ή ό,τι άλλο ζώο ή γλυκό λέει ο καθένας στο ταίρι του).
> 
> Χθες φώναξα μια σερβιτόρα "Κοπελιά!"



Συγγνώμη, ίσως δεν έγινα κατανοητός. Μιλάω για προσφωνήσεις μεταξύ είτε αγνώστων είτε απλώς γνωστών.


----------



## azimuthios (May 5, 2015)

E, κράτα το "δεσποινίς, χρυσή μου, καλή μου". :)


----------



## Palavra (May 5, 2015)

Themis said:


> Θα περιμένω όμως να σχολιάσει καμιά _κοπελιά_


Εγώ παρατηρώ ότι οι προσφωνήσεις κυμαίνονται από _κοπελιά_ σε _κυρία_. Όταν ήμουν πιο μικρή άκουγα και κανένα _δεσποινίς_, αλλά βλέπω ότι η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται πια για πολύ νεαρές γυναίκες. Παρατηρώ επίσης ότι για να αποφευχθεί η αμηχανία, οι περισσότεροι δεν χρησιμοποιούν προσφώνηση αλλά περνούν κατευθείαν στο παρασύνθημα: να σου/σας πω | με συγχωρείς/με συγχωρείτε.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2015)

azimuthios said:


> E, κράτα το "δεσποινίς, χρυσή μου, καλή μου". :)



Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν πω σε μια άγνωστη, "καλημέρα, χρυσή μου" ή "κάνεις λίγο άκρη να περάσω, χρυσή μου;" θα με περάσει για γκέι. Κι αν είναι καλό γκομενάκι καλή κοπελίτσα δεν το θέλω αυτό.


----------



## oliver_twisted (May 5, 2015)

Χέλλε, για καλά γκομενάκια υπάρχει πάντοτε και το "Στάσου! Μύγδαλα!"





Ας μην ξεχνάμε τις σταθερές αξίες!


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Συγγνώμη, αλλά αν πω σε μια άγνωστη, "καλημέρα, χρυσή μου" ή "κάνεις λίγο άκρη να περάσω, χρυσή μου;" θα με περάσει για γκέι. Κι αν είναι καλό γκομενάκι καλή κοπελίτσα δεν το θέλω αυτό.


A, είναι μεγάλο κόλπο να σε περάσει γυναίκα για γκέι, πάντως· στις περισσότερες βγαίνει έτσι ένα μίγμα έντονης οικειότητας και στοργικής προστατευτικότητας (στα όρια της αδελφομανοσύνης). Κάποια “άχου το!” στιγμή, της ξεφουρνίζεις την πικρία που σε ταλανίζει απ' το ότι δεν βρέθηκε ποτέ μια γυναίκα να σου δείξει πώς είναι μια πραγματικά μοναδική και συγκλονιστική ετεροφυλη σχέση, προσφέροντάς της έτσι την ευκαιρία που ονειρεύεται αφότου σε γνώρισε: να γίνει εκείνη ο λόγος που θα σε κάνει να “το γυρίσεις”. Mission accomplished.
Μια προσφορά τής ΙΒΖ™ — Ιστορίες Βγαλμένες απ' τη Ζωή.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

Zazula said:


> ... Mission accomplished.
> Μια προσφορά τής ΙΒΖ™ — Ιστορίες Βγαλμένες απ' τη Ζωή.



The Trojan Horse-cum-Gelding, stalling the stallioning! 
Cum, mare. Yeehaw!


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2015)

Ίσως ρωτάς λάθος ερώτηση, Έλλη. Πώς προσφωνώ εγώ και πώς με προσφωνούν:

κορίτσι!
δεσποινίς!
κοπελιά!
κυρία!
κούκλα! (αυτό ήταν πρόσφατο: με φώναξε παλιά μου συμμαθήτρια, αν με φώναζε παλιός μου συμμαθητής ίσως να το παρεξηγούσα)
μικρή!

Ε, για τους άντρες τί έχουμε παραπάνω; Το "νεαρέ", που ακούγεται σα να ετοιμάζεται να σου κάνει κάποιος παρατήρηση; Τα λεβέντης και παλικάρι, που ούτως ή άλλως δεν έχουν μεγάλη χρήση στο θηλυκό; Και πάλι δεν θα έλεγα ότι είναι πάρα πολύ περισσότερα από τα θηλυκά. 
Αλλά ας μην ξεχνάμε και τα ουδέτερα:
Ψιτ!
Κατάστημα!
Παιδί!


----------



## nickel (May 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Κατάστημα!



Έσκισες!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2015)

Τι να σου πω, κατάστημα δεν έχει τύχει να με πει κανείς στον δρόμο.

Στο πρώτο ποστ έχω δώσει αρκετές προσφωνήσεις. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες. Π.χ.: αγόρι, αγορίνα, αγόραρε. Δεν βάζω μέσα _κοπέλι_ και λοιπές περίεργες προσφωνήσεις για την καθομιλουμένη.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2015)

Το φίλε (και το «Έι, φίλος!») δεν νομίζω ότι τα λέμε στο θηλυκό.


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2015)

Έλλη, οι προσφωνήσεις δεν είναι μόνο για το δρόμο. Μπαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί και δεν υπάρχει ψυχή. Δεν ξέρεις αν θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να δεις άντρα ή γυναίκα. Τί φωνάζεις;


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, οι προσφωνήσεις δεν είναι μόνο για το δρόμο. Μπαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί και δεν υπάρχει ψυχή. Δεν ξέρεις αν θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να δεις άντρα ή γυναίκα. Τί φωνάζεις;



_Είναι κανείς εδώ;_


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> ... Μπαίνεις σε ένα μαγαζί και δεν υπάρχει ψυχή. Δεν ξέρεις αν θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να δεις άντρα ή γυναίκα. Τί φωνάζεις;



Φέρμας: Κατάστημα! Ε, κατάστημα; Κανείς εδώ; Ξούρισε καμιά εκατοστή και φέρ' τα. Δράμια μπαρμπουνιώνε 
Δράμια μπαρμπούνια. 

Hey, you! Don't watch that, watch this!


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Το φίλε (και το «Έι, φίλος!») δεν νομίζω ότι τα λέμε στο θηλυκό.



Ούτε παλικαρίνα, μεγάλη, αρχηγίνα, αρχόντισσα, ψηλή, όμορφη, λεβέντισσα και... παιδαρού.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ούτε παλικαρίνα, μεγάλη, αρχηγίνα, αρχόντισσα, ψηλή, όμορφη, λεβέντισσα και... παιδαρού.


Ε ναι! :)


----------



## SBE (May 5, 2015)

Ούτε ομορφογυναίκα δεν λέμε. Ε, δε χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ούτε ομορφογυναίκα δεν λέμε. Ε, δε χάθηκε κι ο κόσμος.



Ομορφάντρα μου!



Zazula said:


> ...
> Πωπωπωπω... όνειρο ζω, μη με ξυπνάτε!!



Πω πω πω πω πω πω πω, τόσες ομορφιές δεν ξανάδε το κατάστημα!



daeman said:


> ...
> Ο γιατρός της πείνας, Νο 2
> 
> 
> ...



Αμαζόνα μου!


----------



## pidyo (May 5, 2015)

Στα δύο φύλα υπάρχουν λύσεις. Τώρα βρίσκουν λύσεις και για το τρίτο.

(Αυτό το Mx. πώς αναλύεται; Μιξντ γκριλ; )


*Gender-neutral title 'Mx.' may be added to leading dictionary*​​By Rebecca Ruiz on May 4, 2015​​The next edition of the Oxford English Dictionary may include a new title for people who don't or may not want to identify as female or male, according to the _Sunday Times_. The gender-neutral alternative under consideration is "*Mx*.," said Jonathan Dent, assistant editor of the OED. "This is an example of how the English language adapts to people’s needs, with people using language in ways that suit them rather than letting language dictate identity to them," Dent told the _Sunday Times_. In recent years, some institutions in the United Kingdom, including public agencies, banks, universities and the Royal Mail postal service, have adopted the title. In March, the official Swedish language dictionary announced the addition of the gender-neutral pronoun hen; han is used for he and hon is used for she.​


----------



## Hellegennes (May 5, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Στα δύο φύλα υπάρχουν λύσεις. Τώρα βρίσκουν λύσεις και για το τρίτο.
> 
> (Αυτό το Mx. πώς αναλύεται; Μιξντ γκριλ; )



Το σωστό θα ήταν Mz.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Στα δύο φύλα υπάρχουν λύσεις. Τώρα βρίσκουν λύσεις και για το τρίτο.


Για το σουηδικό _*hen *_πάντως έχουμε ήδη γράψει εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ης-συντάκτριας&p=184056&viewfull=1#post184056


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

pidyo said:


> Στα δύο φύλα υπάρχουν λύσεις. Τώρα βρίσκουν λύσεις και για το τρίτο.
> 
> (Αυτό το Mx. πώς αναλύεται; Μιξντ γκριλ; )



Mx was created in the 1980s as a standard title without gender connotations, though its use didn't take off until the turn of the century. It can be used by anyone regardless of gender or marital status. It follows the M* pattern: Mr, Ms, Mx. It doesn't require a qualification or career as Dr and Rev do. *The x represents a wildcard character that removes gender. *The title is pronounced similarly to Ms: Mux or Mix. For more information on its history and creation, see this article on Practical Androgyny by Nat Titman.
http://uktrans.info/attachments/article/249/mxevidencelowres.pdf

Ο άγνωστος χ.


In the UK, ‘Mx’ is now the most commonly used and recognised gender-neutral title and has been adopted by major national institutions such as HMRC, DWP, DVLA, the Identity and Passport Service, many high street banks and some universities. ‘Mx’ can be pronounced as ‘mux’, ‘mix’ or ‘mixter’.

The University has amended its staff and student systems so that individuals can choose to be addressed by the title ‘Mx'.
http://www.admin.ox.ac.uk/eop/transgender/gender-neutraltitles/

Now pick Mr, Mrs, Miss, Ms . . . or Mx for no specific gender, The Sunday Times

Gender neutral honorific Mx 'to be included' in the Oxford English Dictionary alongside Mr, Ms and Mrs and Miss 
LOULLA-MAE ELEFTHERIOU-SMITH, The Independent, Sunday 03 May 2015







Όπως λέει κι ένας σχολιαστής εκεί:



> Why is there a period after Mx? It's not an abbreviation.



Σχολιαστής και σχολαστικός, σαν εμάς.

Hey, mixter, your mixer is missing a tee, hee hee.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2015)

Α, _μουξτερής _λοιπόν.


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

Zazula said:


> Α, _μουξτερής _λοιπόν.



Μπα, ούτε ο μουξτερής ούτε η μουξτερή. Το μουξτερό.  Γένους ουδετέρου.
Gender-neutral, grammatically, too.


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2015)

daeman said:


> Μπα, ούτε ο μουξτερής ούτε η μουξτερή. Το μουξτερό.  Gender-neutral, grammatically, too.


Αν δεν λέει κάποιος ποτέ _άνθρωπος _και χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά το _άτομο_, τότε ΟΚ. ;)


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2015)

...
Εγώ πάντως, _άνθρωπος _λέω, γράφω και σκέφτομαι, εντελώς ουδέτερα. 
Τα άτομα τα ξέρω απ' τη Χημεία και τ' αφήνω για τη Φυσική, και για το individual.

Ένα πράγμα είναι το γραμματικό γένος· εντελώς διαφορετικό το φύλο του ανθρώπου ή η ανυποταξία του σε ένα συγκεκριμένο.
Το πρώτο μάς ενδιαφέρει για γλωσσικούς λόγους, ενώ το δεύτερο δεν μας αφορά. Του καθενός ξα.


----------

